# Siracha mayo "Fancy Sauce"



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been eating siracha for a long time and just recently came across a recipe where you mix sirachi into mayo and some red wine vinegar and it make some good dipping sauce for like french fries or even veggies, so thought i would share it. You just mix what you think tastes good its not rocket science and depends how much you want to make so im not posting how much of each.

Also Scarbelly has turned me on to chipolte powder, and that rocks in mayo as well!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad ya like the Chipotle powder once I send the jar you will find lots of uses for it. I also sprinkle it on mixed nuts with some garlic powder and smoke them. Mighty tasty.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## meateater (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm, a new kind of ketchup.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I like it, I always have the srirachi in the fridge.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

You will like it meat try it out


----------



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

siracha and ketsup is a go to on fried food.............


----------



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

.........minus the ketsup!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

chefrob said:


> .........minus the ketsup!




 I agree. Ketsup is evil. I have not had it in the house in over 40 years


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 26, 2010)

ketchup only on hamburgers or hotdogs for me, not with sirachi gross!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can mix almost anything with mayo. Heck what is russian dressing but ketchup and mayo. Hey that's what my mother told me.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 26, 2010)

I just mixed chipolte powder into one of those squeeze mayo bottles with a little red wine vigegar and put it on an egg samich oooodoggie!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

So I guess I better make the run to the supplier ASAP.

Here is my offer to any of you needing Chipotle powder. The container is 8oz and when I last purchased it the price was under $10 - I will ship to anyone who wants it. I just need the cost of the product and I think USPS for a small package is $10 or less.

Let me know if you want any as I will be going next week to pick up some for Gary


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 26, 2010)

If you don't live in the sticks go to an Asian market and ask for the Japanese mayo. It is worlds apart from Kraft and will work well with the mix you planned.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 26, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> If you don't live in the sticks go to an Asian market and ask for the Japanese mayo. It is worlds apart from Kraft and will work well with the mix you planned.


sounds kinda scary lol Kraft does suck Heilmans is the best


----------



## baboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Siracha is also good on grilled cheese sandwiches spread between the cheese.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not a ketchup person, but give me a jar of Duke's mayo any ole day! I bet that chipotle powder is great in mayo. Dang. I bet that is good on fish. Double dang.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 27, 2010)

Baboy said:


> Siracha is also good on grilled cheese sandwiches spread between the cheese.




siracha is good on almost everything!! specially pizza, imo its the absolute best hot sauce out there!!!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 27, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm not a ketchup person, but give me a jar of Duke's mayo any ole day! I bet that chipotle powder is great in mayo. Dang. I bet that is good on fish. Double dang.




We get commercials for duke around here but i have yet to see it in a store, i would try it


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 30, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> So I guess I better make the run to the supplier ASAP.
> 
> Here is my offer to any of you needing Chipotle powder. The container is 8oz and when I last purchased it the price was under $10 - I will ship to anyone who wants it. I just need the cost of the product and I think USPS for a small package is $10 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you want any as I will be going next week to pick up some for Gary




Did you get my pm? Scarbelly?


----------



## arwes (Nov 3, 2010)

When I make a grilled chicken sandwich I always mix up sriracha, Miracle Whip & sweet relish and use that as a spread.  However, I bought something new I found at the store the other day, it's pre-chopped chipotles in adobo sauce in a squirt bottle (can't recall the brand at the moment).  I love putting that in mashed sweet potatoes, so I may try that out in my little sandwich spread in place of the sriracha just to see how it goes.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 3, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> I have been eating siracha for a long time and just recently came across a recipe where you mix sirachi into mayo and some red wine vinegar and it make some good dipping sauce for like french fries or even veggies, so thought i would share it. You just mix what you think tastes good its not rocket science and depends how much you want to make so im not posting how much of each.
> 
> Also Scarbelly has turned me on to chipolte powder, and that rocks in mayo as well!!!!


Thanks for the Post... I love Siracha! Kepp it in the house at all times... I will be trying this ASAP!


----------



## wiredbob (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have a Food Lion chain of food stores where you live?  The store here stocks it.  The Dukes that is.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow!, I just did that for last night's dinner before I even saw this post. Didn't use red wine vinegar, but loved the sriracha/mayo combo
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Quote:


pandemonium said:


> I have been eating siracha for a long time and just recently came across a recipe where you mix sirachi into mayo and some red wine vinegar and it make some good dipping sauce for like french fries or even veggies, so thought i would share it. You just mix what you think tastes good its not rocket science and depends how much you want to make so im not posting how much of each.
> 
> Also Scarbelly has turned me on to chipolte powder, and that rocks in mayo as well!!!!


----------

